# What's the best Movie Monologue of all time?



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 24, 2008)

According to dictionary.com, a monolouge is this:

1. A form of dramatic entertainment, comedic solo, or the like by a single speaker: a comedian's monologue.    

2. A prolonged talk or discourse by a single speaker, esp. one dominating or monopolizing a conversation.    

3. Any composition, as a poem, in which a single person speaks alone.    

4. A part of a drama in which a single actor speaks alone; soliloquy.   



*Army of Darkness "Boomstick"*

[YOUTUBE]3Ve0-o2wLsw[/YOUTUBE]

*Pulp Fiction "Your Birthright"*

[YOUTUBE]kngBtoylIVM[/YOUTUBE]

*Raging Bull "I'm the boss."*

[YOUTUBE]KLNft6cO0I4[/YOUTUBE]

*Trainspotting "Choose Life"*

[YOUTUBE]T3g9nTOV9KM[/YOUTUBE]

*Blade Runner "Time to Die"*

[YOUTUBE]ZTzA_xesrL8[/YOUTUBE]

*The Great Dictator "Let Us All Unite"*

[YOUTUBE]IGfLAtiUi1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 24, 2008)

I think TDK has some of my favorite Monologue's, Almost anything from the Joker is gold The interogation scene, the scar scenes and his final line's as well as Gordan's Dark knight monolouge and Dents whole ideal on Morality.

Other than that I would have to watch a couple more movies, to pick out something else I like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm getting tired of hearing about the Joker......

Anyway, my personal favorite was Rambo's rant at the end of "First Blood".


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 25, 2008)

[youtube=DtyP-xmt5Fk] Unbreakable [/youtube]


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm getting tired of hearing about the Joker......
> 
> Anyway, my personal favorite was Rambo's rant at the end of "First Blood".



To bad.
Joker's monolouges are my favorite.

I have another one in mind but I can't place the movie....?


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

Not the _best,_ but one of my favorites, hands down.

[YOUTUBE]s376ZbPG-OM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2008)

[youtube=mBIMQxsJb_s] A [/youtube]

Not really epic it just made me laugh.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Aug 28, 2008)

Al Pacino in SCENT OF A WOMAN


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 30, 2008)

*from the Untouchables .....*



> Malone: You wanna know how to get Capone? They pull a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue. *That's* the *Chicago* way! And that's how you get Capone. Now do you want to do that? Are you ready to do that? I'm offering you a deal. Do you want this deal?





> Capone: I want you to get this fuck where he breathes! I want you to find this nancy-boy Eliot Ness, I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna PISS ON HIS ASHES!



*from the Crow ......*



> Eric Draven: Mother is the name for God on the lips and hearts of all children. Do you understand? Morphine is bad for you. Your daughter is out there on the streets waiting for you.





> Eric Draven: He was already dead. He died a year ago the moment he touched her. They're all dead. They just don't know it yet.



*from Tombstone .....*



> Doc Holliday: What do you want Wyatt?
> Wyatt Earp: Just to live a normal life.
> Doc Holliday: There is no normal life, Wyatt, there's just life, ya live it.
> Wyatt Earp: I don't know how.
> ...





> Wyatt Earp: From now on I see a red sash, I kill the man wearing it. So run you cur. And tell the other curs the law is coming. You tell 'em I'm coming! And Hell's coming with me you hear! Hell's coming with me!



*from the Shining .......*



> Jack Torrance: Wendy? Darling? Light, of my life. I'm not gonna hurt ya. You didn't let me finish my sentence. I said, I'm not gonna hurt ya. I'm just going to bash your brains in.
> [Wendy gasps]
> Jack Torrance: Gonna bash 'em right the fuck in! ha ha ha



*from Gladiator ......*



> Maximus: My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.



*from the Godfather ......*



> Vito: I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 30, 2008)

Sarah connor's speeches from the begining and end of Terminator 2.

Sarah Connor: 3 billion human lives ended on August 29th, 1997.
                The survivors of the nuclear fire called the war
                Judgment Day.  They lived only to face a new
                nightmare, the war against the Machines...

Skynet, the computer which controlled the machines,
                sent two terminators back through time.  Their
                mission: to destroy the leader of the human
                Resistance... John Connor.  My son.

                The first terminator was programmed to strike at
                me, in the year 1984... before John was born.
                It failed.

                The second was set to strike at John himself,
                when he was still a child.  As before, the
                Resistance was able to send a lone warrior.  A
                protector for John.  It was just a question of
                which one of them would reach him first...


----------



## Adonis (Aug 30, 2008)

We didn't even get two goddamn posts in before TDK was mentioned.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2008)

*Mr. Smith Goes to Washington*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1d19wV1GZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2008)

Trainspotting, opening monologue.  

And this:
Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2008)

First video in the first post nailed it.


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

Adonis said:


> We didn't even get two goddamn posts in before TDK was mentioned.



Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 30, 2008)

Rules of Fight Club


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 31, 2008)

When they say that "they don't make them how they used to"..this is what they are reffering to.

Check out the Apocalypse Now Marlon Brando monologue and the Blade Runner Rutger Hauer monologue..soul catching and uplifting..can't get your eyes off them and what they say..

I don't think that movies like this,with characters like this will ever be made again now..

Such a pity..


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 1, 2008)

Not from a movie... buuuuuuuut... "Tell my tale to those who ask..."

Also, not quite a monologue, but close enough: I give you... Hedley Lamar:

[YOUTUBE]SoM-ZC7uNnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

The Blade Runner monologue is pretty awesome. I love how the actor plays it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMVqIISyp60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 4, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

Steven Buscemi's tipping rant from Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Galadriel's description of the Rings in The Fellowship of the Rings.  Very well done visuals as well.  I love the last line in it:

"But the power of the Ring... Could not be undone... It was in this moment... When all hope had faded, that Isildur, son of the King, took up his father's sword... Sauron, the enemy of the Free Peoples of Middle-Earth, was defeated."


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2009)

Some really good scenes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGvQtumNAY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czb4jn5y94g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRGUqd_M6Mg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GgSdiX0kDI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rFx6OFooCs&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.bodybuilding.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D6616141&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

^ Ah yes, Aragorn's speech at the Black Gate as well.

Also, Theoden's speech before the Ride of the Rohirrim before the Battle of Pelennor Fields.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill's Superman monologue:
[YOUTUBE]PdWF7kd1tNo[/YOUTUBE]

Anything Brad Pitt's Tyle Durden character said in Fight Club, pretty much.

Will Hunting's verbose monologue:
[YOUTUBE]fJqWHDuOpc4[/YOUTUBE]
Starts at about 58 seconds into the clip and ends when Robin Williams starts talking.

Say what you want about being tired of The Dark Knight and how it's overrated, but the Joker had damn good monologues in that flick. Also, I love the monologue in my sig.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2009)

1 stands out

If you have not seen this movie I suggest it (Network)


----------



## Lamb (Jun 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-KJu6xQDdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 8, 2009)

did someone say team america already i wouldn't want to be redundant


----------



## Fenton (Jun 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAOxY_nHdew[/YOUTUBE]


:ho


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 11, 2009)

No Country for Old Men Coin Toss Scene
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkWoF_ojHoc[/YOUTUBE]

No Country for Old Men Chigurgh vs. Well scene
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqfpqdaabfw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I could post more but as far as monologues go, No Country for Old Men is simply amazing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 11, 2009)

Not the best overall, but this one packs a crazy level of intensity. Few movies have such a strong opening, from what I've seen. Washington was a perfect choice to play Malcolm X -- great actor. 

[YOUTUBE]IYZHe9r7Dd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KBL (Jun 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ih9C2Pn0zwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Celebrianna (Jun 13, 2009)

I have to agree with the monologues for Galadriel in the prologue of FoTR and Theoden on the Field of Pelennor. I also liked Theoden's speech when he was getting dressed in his battle gear in Two Towers at Helm's Deep.

As to another movie, any monologue of V's in _V for Vendetta._


----------



## Adonis (Jun 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqMiigy92qU[/YOUTUBE]

Lawrence deserved the Oscar for this. He encapsulated in four words what most movies couldn't with 10,000 and 1 hour+ of build up.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 14, 2009)

Just about every single line said by Heath Ledger in TDK.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 14, 2009)

The one from the movie Shakespeare in Love.
Also, most movies were Denzel Washington has a monologue.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 14, 2009)

Russel Crowe in 3:10 to yuma


----------

